# Funny chin rubbing?



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

So i took Lily to the vet, luckily they had a financing plan so i feel very blessed. But every time i give her meds to her she rubs her chin on the bed or where ever like something is on it lol she puts her arms back and just keeps doing that for a bit and idk why it looks so silly tho, does anyone elses rats do this?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes lol she is spitting it out most likely. Mine does that too  she won't clean her face off because that means she will lick the meds so she just rubs them against everything lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Cz94pGKt4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_8VZil_m00&feature=youtube_gdata_player

There is my rat doing the exact same thing after her surgery. 

Try making medicine balls http://ratguide.com/meds/basics/giving_medications.php

Or mixing it with baby food and spoon feeding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Like zurfaces said she is spitting the medicine out. Mix it with some of her favourite treats and she should take it. I mixed one of my boys baytril up with some baby weight up choco which is like a rat rice pudding, he didn't even notice the meds were in there and gobbled it up!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh dear thank you for telling me this! I thought it was something silly lol. Ill try baby food more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

